# cpt codes



## billybrandle1964 (Aug 26, 2011)

what are cpt codes for A1C and Chem 24?


----------



## ANDREAHSANCHEZ (Oct 6, 2011)

chem24-82565
A1C-83036  modifier QW for medicare


----------

